# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Kudo3D Titan 1 >  Patent issues?

## JacobysOne

I always thought that SLA technology was protected by patents, and that was the reason why we hadn't seen too many of these printers out there.  Is this all 100% open source?

----------


## Feign

Patents on SLA and SLS printing expired earlier this year.  There was some concern that the Form 1 would run into problems with the patent, but it expired before any legal action could be taken.

Long story short: SLA and SLS printers are going to become _much_ more common from this year forward than in past years.

----------

